

Postgresql: Auditing Changes with Hstore - radimm
http://tapoueh.org/blog/2013/08/27-auditing-changes-with-hstore.html

======
rpedela
This is really awesome! I did not realize it was so easy to audit data changes
and get diffs. In 9.3, they added triggers for create, alter, and drop which
should mean that all CRUD operations can be tracked using triggers and hstore.

